# Suggestions for a 24"x24" 60gal cube stand



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

I need suggestions or plans for building a 24"x24" 60 gal cube stand . I want to make sure I build it out of materials that are strong enough.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Check out the DIY section. There are load of people who have built some surprisingly easy stands. 

I built a $30 stand for a friend out of 2x4 covered with luan on both sides for her 55g. (long tank). The inside had indoor/outdoor carpet to reduce noise. The tank is fine and doesn't wobble in the least. The key was really good joining. If you don't have a joiner I've heard of using metal brackets, and that should make it even more simple. With so much weight on such a small base (your looking at 400-500lbs on a 2x2 ft base) you really need a stable platform. If it was me, I would either put the tank on a larger stand, say a 4ft wide one, or secure it to the wall, through the studs, to prevent it from falling over.

Good luck, and I hope my suggestions are helpful. If you want, I could write up some simple (far from professional) plans that may get you in the ballpark.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Think about a box with 2 or 3 men sitting on it - that is about the same weight as that tank will be. A stand for a cube tank should be easy to make strong enough. In the simplest form it would be a box with an open front, then add a "header" - a strip of wood under the top in the open end. If that box is made of 3/4 plywood it will be more than strong enough. Add a door to it and you have a stand.

I suggest using the leveling feet, like those shown in http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...32-another-simple-aquarium-stand-cabinet.html. In fact you could adjust the dimensions of that stand and it should work fine.


----------

